# Big Red Grouper Video Report 8/18



## sberickson (Apr 30, 2010)

Left the ramp at about 11:00 pm on the 17th, ride out was rougher than predicted but reached our spot in time for a short nap before waking to a pretty morning a great fishing. 

My buddy Tanner Gray and myself limited out with 6 nice Red Grouper and wide variety of other bottom dwellers off the NC coast.

Enjoy the video! Link Below 





 
Captain Scott Erickson


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

good job


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent video......Beautiful GROUPERS!!!! Nice blackened grouper sam-wiches!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful water!!! Good video!!! Nice fish!!! Well executed fishing plan.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

ahhhh my old stomping grounds....i love topsail beautiful place!! awesome video and thanks for sharing


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

How many sites are you going to post this on?


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job guys :thumbsup:


----------

